# Looking for an IT Project Manager Contract Role in Dubai - British Citizen



## maz2012 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello All,

I am 30 years old, british citizen and have lived in London all my life. I am a project manager (contractor) with 10 years experience planning and delvering small to large scale IT Infrastructure Projects.

I am looking to migrate to Dubai by myself and looking for a contractor role from 6 months to a longer term contract.

I currently earn £500GBP p/d in London as a contractor. After taxes this is roughly £7000GBP monthly.

*Can someone help me with good Dubai recruitment agencies or agents?

Also can I expect a monthly salary of 40,000AED/10,900USD?*

Thanks for you help in advance!

Maz Hussain
June2013


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I think there was a thread on here a week or two ago by an IT Project Manager. Try searching for that one as there were some replies.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Maz,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------



## fabriceFR (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello Maz, my name is fab i am 30 yrs old too, i am on the same case of you, I live at Paris (software consultant and project manager for 5 years) and I would like to work at dubai during 6 monts - 1 years like project manager, I will come to Dubai in begin of october. where are you in your researches ? 
I am very interrested


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have been looking for an IT project management job for the past 2 months. I am already living here as my partner works in Dubai.

It is very difficult unless you have a specific skill that is needed in the UAE i.e. Oracle, SAP etc 

There is an abundance of jobs for pm's in construction and interior fit out 

My advice is - do not make the move until you have something solid

I work through 9-10 jobs sites on a daily basis and attend BNI events and am on Internations and Meetme.

Good Luck


----------



## fabriceFR (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks you for your feedback Brav0, of course it's the best to have something before coming but I thought that companies are more interested when candidate is already at Dubai...


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

fabriceFR said:


> Thanks you for your feedback Brav0, of course it's the best to have something before coming but I thought that companies are more interested when candidate is already at Dubai...


I am hoping that is the case, but I have been here 2 months and am not getting through to the interview stage for jobs that I could easily manage


----------



## Maxfree (Jun 5, 2013)

IT jobs are mostly taken by Indians and there are not many IT companies to begin with. Don't wast your time. The UAE jobs market is driven by oil and retail.


----------



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

Maxfree said:


> IT jobs are mostly taken by Indians and there are not many IT companies to begin with. Don't wast your time. The UAE jobs market is driven by oil and retail.


Maxcfree, would be interested if you could expand this, my husband is hoping to find IT manager job in Dubai and has researched that there are over 400 technology companies in Internet City. Do you think his chances are hopeless based on the conclusion of cheap labour and more lucrative markets?


----------



## Maxfree (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes there are more than 400 "IT" companies. But in reality they are IT retailers. They just sales offices of solutions developed abroad. There is very few companies that actually have R&D department in the UAE. So there is no need for the PM to be on site to deploy a project as most of the project would be developed and customized in the company R&D office at home. 

Add to that the huge cheap IT labor coming from Asia. 

I work as a project manager but with my home company not in the UAE. I just work remotely.

I hope that give you a better idea of the UAE IT market. Your husband would find a better paid job in other sectors.


----------

